# New to raising a planted tank



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I just bought a 5 gallon tank with fluorescent lighting, hood and filter. I have been cycling it for two days. I was wondering if I could start introducing just the plants during cycling or should I wait until its fully cycled before introducing the plants, and a betta? 

Another question is, whats some decent natural looking substrates for a planted tank at reasonable low prices? Or I could obtain locally without purchase?

What are some cheap nice hardy carpet plants I should buy as a newbie? Any suggestions of aquarium stores that sell healthy plants around vancouver? I have taken a look at aquarium west at Beatty street, they look nice but some reviews say they have had snails carried from the plants there but I am not too sure.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

Betta was a good beginner for me i waited a couple weeks after to add more also i had a few *grass* plants that i had used


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i used plants in my fishless cycle, it worked fine


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I was thinking of using glossostigma for carpeting, will it be ok without any CO2 equipments in a 5 gallon?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

im a beginner as well so i wouldnt be able to tell ya, im sure someone else on here will have an answer for you


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

imo that Betta or Bettas will fert the plants more then enough but what may work for some may not for others


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Carpeting plants will want CO2, otherwise, depending on the plant, they either won't grow or they'll melt. 
Use plants asap in your cycling as they will use up nitrates and prevent algae from taking hold. 
Florabase is quite cheap and will do well in growing a low tech tank. Flourite is another good option.

As for plants ask any LFS and they'll be able to direct you to plants that are easy to care for and will do well in your tank. 
Some of these include: Hygrophilas, Java Fern, Hornworts, certain Crypts, Anubias, Bacopa caroliniana, Cabomba caroliniana, water sprite.
Do a search on this forum as this topic has been discussed many times. 

As for snails, unfortunately, there is always risk of getting some at any LFS unless you purchase cell cultured pots. 
Snails are just extremely prevalent and if at any time a person keeps a planted tank there's a very good chance you'll encounter snails at one time or another.
The best way to minimize your risk of snails and snail eggs is rinse your plants off thoroughly and then immerse them in some soda water for 15 minutes or so.
Some fish will eat snails, so they will at least minimize their population if not entirely remove it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks! I think I'll probably go back to aquarium west today to check out their selections. And more info about CO2.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Reckon. Add the plants now. They will help with the cycle. You said you are cycling the tank. What do you mean by that? Are you adding a product to help with the cycle? The reason being is because you need something in the tank to create ammonia for the good bacteria to eat. So the colony can grow. Some people dose ammonia, others use cheap fish like white clouds, feeder fish etc. While other use Nutrifin Cycle or Seachem Stability. Some people do a mix of them. 

Most carpeting plants need Co2. Otherwise they melt away or grow tall rather than bushy. They also need good light. You havn't mentioned what you have for lighting??

As for the snails. Its part of having a fish tank with live plants. One of the best ways Ive found to get rid of them is to put a glass jar with a lid on it. Make a large enough hole in the lid for the snails to get in it but not too big so the fish cant get in. Place some zucchini or cucumber in there before you go to bed. In the morning you will have caught a bunch of snails. Take them out and repeat the process until they are gone. Nice and easy. No chemicals.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I am planning to go with the DIY CO2 as I so happen to have water bottles, sugar and yeast. I'll need to go buy some tubings, check valves, possibly a nano diffuser if I dont find any proper filter to shove up the tubing. I am planning to use two bottles just to be on the safe side of things. I heard something about the potential of alcohol being present if just one bottle is used.

Currently right now I am using fluorescent lighting. When I have time I might go check out King Ed pet store to see their lightings. Kind of want LED.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Also check with Aq-led as they might have something that works for you.
A couple 3w lamps or perhaps a zetlight mini.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

I would say though that certain snails (personally in love with mts) are very good for planted tanks as it completes the whole Lion King theme...'circle of life' idea. Anyone just starting out with live plants I always stress try to make it natural and have a balanced ecosystem as much as possible. If someone has a snail outbreak it is due to over feeding.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Hotkitty said:


> I am planning to go with the DIY CO2 as I so happen to have water bottles, sugar and yeast. I'll need to go buy some tubings, check valves, possibly a nano diffuser if I dont find any proper filter to shove up the tubing. I am planning to use two bottles just to be on the safe side of things. I heard something about the potential of alcohol being present if just one bottle is used.
> 
> Currently right now I am using fluorescent lighting. When I have time I might go check out King Ed pet store to see their lightings. Kind of want LED.


I'm not sure how to get or find this set up. This unit was a demo at AW, the ADA rep set it up with no info and went on vacation) I'm sure it will be available soon.
Or at least someone on bca will know.

S


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen those caps on E-bay. I've seen everything in that picture on-line from Hong Kong auction dealer. Items such as tubing, t-connections, one way valve and many more. However i have never seen those regulators before. Im not even sure if they are regulators.. it was my understanding you cant stop or regulate the flow out of DiY generator or risk popping them. Oh before I forget, be sure to get non-silicon based tube. Good luck!


----------

